# Sobrepaso (Aviación)



## Zahella

Buenos días.

Estoy trabajando en una traducción para una aerolínea (algunos anuncios).

El título de uno de los apartes es "sobrepaso" (Sobrepaso: Estimados pasajeros, hemos realizado un sobrepaso, debido a ___.  Éste es un procedimiento normal que no afecta la seguridad.  Nos estamos acercando nuevamente a la pista para realizar una aproximación..."

Mi intento: OVERRUN?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Zahella

Muchas gracias, Benzene, ¿ese es el término usado en la aviación?  Es que realmente no lo encuentro en ningún diccionario como "sobrepaso" y necesito estar segura.


----------



## Lnewqban

Sería bueno que tuviéramos más contexto.
Mi sugerencia:
Go-around

Por favor, ver:
Go-around - Wikipedia

Missed approach - Wikipedia


----------



## Zahella

Usaré "overpass".  Gracias, como siempre.


----------



## Lnewqban

En este artículo se menciona la palabra sobrepaso (o ida al aire) varias veces, confirmando que se trata de una aproximación-aterrizaje abortada por alguna causa:

https://flightsafety.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/con_alar_sp.ppt


----------



## Aviador

El verbo normal en aviación para expresar la acción de interrumpir la aproximación final y remontar en castellano es _frustrar_: _frustrar la aproximación_. Nunca he oído ni leído para esto "sobrepaso". En todo caso, en la voces de coordinación entre los tripulantes se usa el término inglés _go around_.
El sustantivo es (_aproximación_) _frustrada_, _missed approach_ en inglés.
Del manual _Comunicaciones Aeroterrestres Para Pilotos y Servicios de Tránsito Aéreo_ de la DGAC de Chile:


> *4.4.8.5.4.6. Procedimiento de aproximación frustrada*
> a) CONTINÚE VISUAL o FRUSTRE (instrucciones para la maniobra de aproximación frustrada);
> - CONTINUE VISUALLY OR MISS THE APPROACH (missed approach instructions);
> b) FRUSTRE DE INMEDIATO (instrucciones para la maniobra de aproximación frustrada) (motivo);
> - MISS THE APPROACH IMMEDIATELY (missed approach instructions) (reasons);
> c) CONFIRME INTENCIONES; - CONFIRM INTENTIONS;
> d) EN CASO DE APROXIMACIÓN FRUSTRADA(instrucciones apropiadas);
> - IN CASE OF MISSED APPROACH (appropriate instructions);
> e) (*) FRUSTRANDO; - (*) MISSING APPROACH.


----------



## Zahella

¡Muchas gracias, a todos por su tiempo!

La traducción es sobre algunos anuncios de la aerolínea a sus pasajeros.  Éste en particular dice:

*Sobrepaso:*
Estimados pasajeros hemos realizado un sobrepaso debido a _______.  Éste es un procedimiento normal que no afecta la seguridad.  Nos estamos acercando nuevamente a la pista para realizar una aproximación al aeropuerto siguiendo todos los protocolos.  Por su atención, gracias.

"Sobrepaso"... realmente no sé qué significa, no sé qué fue lo que hizo el avión cuando "realizó un sobrepaso" y necesito el término usado en inglés en la aviación para éste.

Aviador, ¿será que están usando el término "sobrepaso" para indicar que han frustrado la aproximación?   

Muchas muchas gracias


----------



## Aviador

Zahella said:


> ... La traducción es sobre algunos anuncios de la aerolínea a sus pasajeros.
> […]
> "Sobrepaso"... realmente no sé qué significa, no sé qué fue lo que hizo el avión cuando "realizó un sobrepaso" y necesito el término usado en inglés en la aviación para éste...


Podría eventualmente usarse un término no estrictamente técnico o apegado a la fraseología estándar si se trata de comunicar algo a los pasajeros, por ejemplo, "sobrepaso"; no es a lo que estoy habituado, pero se puede llegar a entender y quizá esa aerolínea considera que es una buena forma de decirlo. A mí no me parece muy acertado, en todo caso.

La maniobra de aproximación frustrada se realiza de acuerdo con procedimientos estandarizados que incluyen desde la decisión de frustrar la aproximación hasta su ejecución según esos procedimientos. Para esto, los pilotos se entrenan específicamente.
Un ejemplo general (no específico de una aeronave en particular) podría ser el siguiente. Durante la aproximación final (el tramo durante el cual ya no se realizan maniobras para alinear vertical y horizontalmente la aeronave con la pista) los pilotos advierten visualmente que otra aeronave está aún ocupando la pista. Inmediatamente el comandante dice "go around!" en voz alta y clara. Según los procedimientos específicos para esa aeronave, ambos pilotos ejecutan inmediatamente los "memory items" (acciones que se deben aprender de memoria para ejecutarlas sin  demora ni tener que consultar los manuales) que pueden incluir activar el modo Go Around (GA) de los sistemas de vuelo automático si el avión cuenta con ellos, etc. Lo habitual es que los sistemas de vuelo automático aceleren los motores a la potencia adecuada y guíen la aeronave en un ascenso específico vertical y horizontalmente o, en aviones que no cuentan con esos sistemas, el piloto vuela el avión según lo aprendido en el entrenamiento específico. Lo usual es que al comenzar la aproximación frustrada, la aeronave continúe volando en rumbo de pista sobre ella y luego, una vez alcanzada la velocidad aérea, la tasa de ascenso y la configuración del avión requeridas, se siga el procedimiento publicado en las cartas de aproximación instrumental o las reglas de vuelo visual para hacer una nueva aproximación o dirigirse a una alternativa.

Ahora bien, insisto en lo dicho en mi intervención anterior, el término específico en jerga aeronáutica es (_aproximación) frustrada_ y el verbo es _frustrar (la aproximación)_.


----------



## Zahella

¡Mil gracias, Aviador!!  Super didáctico, y ya con esta información voy a contactar al cliente para que me confirme.

Saludos


----------



## Zahella

Buenos días, "sobrepaso" fue utilizado por el cliente para indicar que ha pasado de largo (sin detenerse) hacia un aeropuerto alterno.  Lo he traducido "going past (_toward an alternate airport_)"... ¿es correcto?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Ciprianus

*Go-Around:* Balked approach, when the aircraft climbs away from the runway during the approach, to either start the approach again, or proceed to the alternate airport .


----------



## Aviador

Yo diría _We had to go around due to ___ _o_ We had to execute a missed approach due to ___._
Si el avión se dirige a la alternativa, se puede decir _We are now flying to our alternate airport ____. Si la aproximación será a la misma pista, entonces se puede decir _We are going/flying around to perform a new approach_.


----------



## Zahella

¡Muchas muchas gracias!  Ya entiendo, se considera una aproximación frustrada.  Disculpen la demora en entender bien todo.


----------

